# Salmon Scraps Recipe,Ideas



## the red sun

I cut Fresh salmon at the restaurant I work at and need Ideas for the use of the scraps. These are things Ive done so far. Salmon Fettucini Primevera,8oz. Blackened Salmon Steak Bites as an appitizer or as a dinner. skeewered(2 skeewers) salmon over rice dinner broiled. Ive heard of Salmon soup but hear its very tricky to make. My boss is a tight *** and I cant really buy anything extra to make specials with just what I have on stock/inventory. Thanks for the ideas ahead of time. Red sun


----------



## kyheirloomer

Give some thought to how you would use leftover cooked salmon. Any such uses are just one step away from the raw scraps. For instance, you could poach the scraps, then use them to make salmon cakes. Or create a flaked-salmon salad. 

Some other ideas:

Salmon Spread: As an appetiser. Serve in a small crock, with black bread or pita.

Salmon & Rice in Pastry: This is a really nice dish, which can be served as either an appetiser or main course, depending on how you slice it.

Quenelles of Salmon with Sauce Normande. Also can be dished as either an appetiser or main course. 

I have recipes for these if you're interested.


----------



## nowiamone

One of our signature soups is a Chipolte-lime Salmon Chowder. We also make a corn chowder with salmon. And I have had a Cream of Brocoli with salmon that was great.

But here is the big trick with Fish soup. Saute, cook all of your vegetables first and then cook the onions, celery, carrots, potatoes, corn..........what ever you are using. Keep the liquid to a minimum. When everything is tender and ready, turn down the heat and add the salmon; and try not to stir it much. Gently poach it in the broth with the vegetables. At this stage, I usually cool it down break it into small batches and refrigerate. 

After it's cool I pour in my heavy cream. and refrigate. (I take the kraft mayo gallon jugs, fill them half full, for storage. They are real quick to shake, during the cooling process. Then I add the heavy cream) Then I can heat in small batches, so the fish doesn't break down in the soup.


----------



## bughut

fish pie - White sauce/poached cod, salmon trimmings mussels and prawns reduce poaching liquid right down and add to sauce/ Brown fried, thinly slice onions/ Hard boiled egg sliced and frozen peas and dill - blend gently top with creamy mashed potatoes, smother in butter and bake. Serve with caramalised carrots and string beans


Freeze them tightly in small ammounts to supplement canapes at short notice

Try your hand at smoking. It's supposed to be easy, never tried it though


Finally, marinate in lime juice and zest, dill,soy sauce and honey for a couple of hours and enjoy your supper


----------



## transformation

I like to make a salmon mousse and form them into sausages,poach them, and then sear them to order with a number of combinations...


----------



## kuan

Smoke the salmon and use it for chowder.


----------



## harpua

You can use the skin for a belt. :bounce: 

sorry.


----------



## mezzaluna

Salmon terrine- layered with colorful veggie mousses (carrot, spinach)
Good ol' salmon patties or croquettes
Salmon mousse


----------



## eyespy3017

I cut 3-4, 12-16#ers every week. I place all of my scraps(heads and all) in a stock pot along with mirepoix, fennel, wine, and lemon slices. Let simmer for an hour, and burr it all together, strain twice through a chinoise. Add clam juice and a tomato product, and poof, a base for any seafood stew, soup, or sauce! And you cannot tell that it was made from salmon scraps. In regards to the skin....olive oil, S&P, and grill it...very tasty. Also use it as garnish for our salmon dish


----------



## pgr555

love all those ideas... also how bout a simple stir fry? add some veggies over rice an you have a great inexpensive special that you should havw all the ingredients on hand for.


----------



## pete

-Salmon "Sausage"
-Salmon Burgers -ground scraps mixed with smoked salmon seasoning and a little egg. Put on an egg bun with caper mayo and dill marinated cucumbers.
-Hot smoke the scraps and use in a salad
-Salmon Hash -makes a great app especially topped with a poached quail egg.


----------



## pgr555

This isn't really for the restaurant *unless there is a kids menu) but my family loves when I make "home made fish sticks" lemon, flour, egg, crumbled ritz style crackers (I use the Health food brand without all the junk & corn syrup) with a touch of butter or margerine. Bake at 400 just till the salmon is done. No store bought chemicals! and kids love them. For adults can add some garlic & serve with asparagus


----------



## dc sunshine

Salmon Risotto. Rice and salmon balls, crumbed and deep fried. Salmon and mushroom in white sauce in vol au vents. Use as an addition into a filling for samosas. Add to a fish chowder, or rice pilaf, or a jambalaya. If you make sandwiches, use as a filler with diced boiled eggs, mayonaisse, parsley, spring onions, diced cucumber etc. Use in a filled omelette.

Or take it home and feed the cat  Or use for fishbait lol


----------



## allanmcpherson

No love for tartar?


----------



## kuan

Smoke them and make salmon cakes.


----------



## phatch

Smoke them. Save them for bagels. Or mix with some cream cheese, chopped red onion, capers, a little lemon and dill for a bagel schmear. Perhaps a teeny bit of garlic too.

Phil


----------



## new wave chef

by chopping up the scarps, and adding diced peppers , bread crumbs and egg... you can make salmon patties, and sell salmon burgers


----------



## new wave chef

salmon ceviche  anyone?


----------



## jimyra

phatch said:


> Smoke them. Save them for bagels. Or mix with some cream cheese, chopped red onion, capers, a little lemon and dill for a bagel schmear. Perhaps a teeny bit of garlic too.
> 
> Phil


I do this but grate the onion and add a little horseradish, no garlic.


----------



## cerise

I know it's an old thread, but enjoyed reading through the responses; and might inspire salmon lovers too. Smoked salmon and cream cheese "lollipops" come to mind. Wrap the salmon around cream cheese balls, or spread cream cheese mixture on the salmon and roll up. Insert a popsicle stick or pick.


----------



## ericslomski

Could use to make some salmon rillettes


----------



## lindsayarnold

Nothing better than smoked salmon, just saying!


----------



## berndy

Lomi Lomi


----------



## cerise

Salmon (and asparagus) quiche, with white wine and a salad on the side.

http://www.eatwell101.com/salmon-quiche


----------



## utgunn

When I lived on the west coast of Canada in Vancouver, there was an insanely delicious, popular snack sold at markets all over. They called it Salmon Candy. Basically salmon scraps smoked, dried to a jerky consistency with a sweet glazed finish. Simpler glazes would be maple syrup or brown sugar, but you can go anywhere with it if you want to get creative


----------



## The Nosey Chef

the red sun said:


> I cut Fresh salmon at the restaurant I work at and need Ideas for the use of the scraps. These are things Ive done so far. Salmon Fettucini Primevera,8oz. Blackened Salmon Steak Bites as an appitizer or as a dinner. skeewered(2 skeewers) salmon over rice dinner broiled. Ive heard of Salmon soup but hear its very tricky to make. My boss is a tight *** and I cant really buy anything extra to make specials with just what I have on stock/inventory. Thanks for the ideas ahead of time. Red sun


Here is an easy one from us. Mousse wrapped in lox/smoked salmon, and served with some good toast and a sweet chilli sauce. http://noseychef.com/2017/11/15/salmon-mousse/


----------



## sgsvirgil

There are so many things that can be done with scraps. The one thing that should never be done with scraps is they should never be thrown them away unless, of course, they have turned bad. Every ounce of product that comes into your restaurant should be used to turn a profit. At the bare minimum, scraps can be used to make stocks and broths. Even the shells from shellfish can be simmered to make seafood stocks.

The scraps from the prep that would otherwise end up in the dumpster is money out the door. Veggie scraps can be made into veggie stocks and broths. The same with the protein scraps. Even fat scraps can be very useful when rendered into liquid fat. Rendered chicken, duck and bacon fat are liquid gold. 

If your restaurant serves crab and/or lobster dishes, scrape the meat from the knuckles, lobster legs, claws etc. That meat will come in handy.

As for your salmon scraps, if there is any salvageable meat, scrape it off and it can be used as a binding agent when added to the scraps of crab and/or lobster meat you just salvaged. Just put the salmon in a food processor with some room temp egg white and turn it into a puree. Finely chop or mince the lobster and/or crab meat with your favorite herbs/seasoning and combine with the salmon puree. Viola! You have just made a gorgeous filling for lobster/crab ravioli.

Take the shells from the lobster and crab, simmer them in a pot of water for a few hours until the volume of water is reduced by about half, strain it and use that water to cook your raviolis. You could even finish the ravioli with rendered duck or bacon fat instead of olive oil, if you wish. ;-)

Cheers!


----------



## maryb

Brine then smoke them for smoked salmon chunks! Smoke them long enough to get a bit chewy like jerky.


----------

